# Tank Frame/Brace replacement



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a 55g tank with a cracked brace on top. How does a person go about getting a new brace and changing one out?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can usually get your lfs and sometimes petsmart and petco to order one. If you can get exact measurements of the frame and tank makes it a lot easier to put on. To put on add a thin line of silicone to the groove that goes onto tank and press down. Put something on it to hold down or turn the tank upside down so the weight will hold in place.


----------



## Rufus' Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

The center brace on my 55 broke yesterday. I found them at glasscages.com. $13 for the frame plus $15 shipping. 

Susan, thanks for the info on how to replace the frame.


----------

